# FS: Sword Plants (Amazon?)



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know exactly the name of it but I have a bunch of shoots that I would like to sell. Pictures are from a prior batch that I sold before but they are the same and from the same plant as well.
$1 each basically but I can throw in a few extra if you buy many. Very easy to grow. Very healthy and no algae on them!!. The last picture is when it is fully grown.


















And when they are grown, they look like:


----------



## allanl (Oct 14, 2010)

you have a PM.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

have any big guys for sale?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I only have small ones because I usually sell them before they get big. If you are interested in a big one, I suppose I could sell you one for $10. It's growing in a clay pot submerged.


----------



## bus driver (Apr 24, 2010)

PM'd you . . .


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

send you a pm


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump.. still have some


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump for some great plants and a nice seller to deal with. I bought some of these from Captured Moments about a year ago and they are still going strong here and shooting lots of plantlets. Not quite as beautiful as the one in the last pic here, but I'm afraid that has more to do with the hobbyist than with the plants themselves.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you still have these swords available? Where abouts in Vancouver are you? I'd be interested in a few. Thanks


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I would be interest in a few...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry but I sold all of them. Have only some young shoots at the moment and hopefully they will be ready in a few weeks. Will keep this thread open and will advise when ready.
Thanks


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, thank you


----------

